#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-03
<spetrea> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5uc7MVYwn0
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-04
<mihhdu> stie cineva cum pot sa fac ca la pornire outputul de la upstart sa fie mai verbose ?
<d3bugger> salut
<d3bugger> cine aici?
<d3bugger> cineva*
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-05
<anormallu> sal
<anormallu> am si eu o problema cu un ubuntu desktop
<anormallu> ma poate ajuta cineva?
<anormallu> aveti idee cum pot da system restore la ubuntu desktop?
 * Chriisti Hello
<ksian_sf> stie cineva de ce liferea nu tine minte setarea "wide view"
<ksian_sf> dupa ce o inchid tot revine la normal
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-07
<stas> !logs
<stas> !logs
<Libertiny> http://data.softwareliber.ro/irc-logs/
<stas> !login
<Libertiny> stas: Error: "login" is not a valid command.
<stas> !topic Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu.
<Libertiny> stas: Error: "topic" is not a valid command.
* stas changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu.
* stas changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
<ag24sas> salut baieti si la multi ani
<ag24sas> daca nu am hard nu pot sa butez cu usb linux?
<{dante_de}> bate vantul pe aici
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-08
<hOZSi> saludad
<hOZSi> sziasztok testverek
<micutz> sal 
<micutz> e cineva on 
<micutz> ?
<stas> micutz: da
<stas> spune
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-09
<Habibii> buna dimineatza
<Habibii> este cineva online?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-04
<DoctorD> nu mai e activitate pe aici ?
<DoctorD> Trebuie sa readucem chatul asta la viata :)
* DoctorD changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. | Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
* DoctorD changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/. | Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro. | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita. | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/. | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
* DoctorD changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
* DoctorD changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Ubuntu România: http://www.ubuntu.ro/ | Pentru asistență folosiți http://forum.ubuntu.ro | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-05
<Cracknel> DoctorD: salut
<Cracknel> Alex Cucu de pe forum sunt ;)
<Cracknel> ai nimerit bine, doar ca nu mai e atat de popular canalul asta
<DoctorD> salutate :)
<DoctorD> salut *
<duroursu> salutare ubuntisti
<duroursu> ;)
<DoctorD> well. ma gandesc sa il facem popular
<DoctorD> trebuie sa adunam lume aici, sa fie obisnuita sa intre
<DoctorD> si sa ne mai ajutam una alta
<DoctorD> merge si cu forumul
<duroursu> da
<DoctorD> dar si chatul e bine venit
<DoctorD> nu inteleg de ce nu mai e asa populat forumul si chatul
<DoctorD> si eu am neglijat cei drept, dar m-am obisnuit sa intru sa fiu pe aici in caz de e cineva in dilema
<duroursu> incet incet poate se mai strang
<DoctorD> eu am strang 7 numai pentru LUG-ul din Bacau
<DoctorD> am sa le trimit un mail in legatura cu asta, sper sa nu se supere
<DoctorD> strans*. am o problema azi cu romana
<duroursu> :)
<Cracknel> inainte era destul de populat, doar ca erau tot felul de personaje galagioase si multi au renuntat din cauza asta
<Cracknel> acelasi lucru se intampla si pe forum, nu-i situatie unica :)
<duroursu> canalul asta trebuie stiut doar de cei de pe forum atat
<DoctorD> da..restrans dar deschis mereu pentur oricine
<DoctorD> pentru linux romania nu e nici un canal ?
<duroursu> nu stiu sa zic
<duroursu> trebuie cautat
<Cracknel> sunt pentru fiecare distributie in parte
<DoctorD> ca sincer, sa iei separat fiecare distro si sa il personalizezi e ok, dar e bine sa fie si ceva general, asa mai multa lume isi da cu parerea, 
<duroursu> mda
<DoctorD> cum e #ubuntu - sunt +1000 useri, pana si pe #ubuntu-offtopic sunt vreo 200
<DoctorD> la noi nu merge pentru fiecare distro in parte pentru ca nu se implica multi
<DoctorD> daca s-ar face unul general ar fi genial. s-ar strange mai multi si ar fi mai bine
<DoctorD> asa imprastiati 7 acolo, 3 pe aici, 2 in spate , 5 fedora, 3 debian, 1 freebsd si tot asa
<DoctorD> exista posibilitatea sa imi creez propriul domeniu ?
<duroursu> :|
<DoctorD> ?
<duroursu> nu stiu sa iti zic
<duroursu> ceilalti sunt but?sau useri?
<DoctorD> useri..cred
<duroursu> bot am vrut sa zic
<duroursu> aha
<duroursu> ca nu zic nici unul nimic
<duroursu> :))
<DoctorD> :))
<Cracknel> chanserv, libertiny si ubuntulog sunt boti :)
<DoctorD> :)
<Goth> :p
<duroursu> bun venit goth
<duroursu> :)
<Goth> hehe
<Goth> thx
<Goth> ce senzaţii tari am acum... sunt aşa de mulţi ani de când nu am mai intrat pe irc
<DoctorD> ;))
<DoctorD> pacat
<Goth> 6 ani de irc la cel mai înalt nivel... i-am uitat
<DoctorD> ;))
<DoctorD> pacat ca nu mai stau oamenii pe aici
<DoctorD> ca avem ce face
<Goth> boţii sunt confuguraţi in vreun fel ?
<Goth> !help
<Libertiny> Goth: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Goth> se pare că da
<DoctorD> cine are acces la ei ?
<Goth> !seen *
<Libertiny> Goth: * could be <last> (1 second ago), DoctorD (1 second ago), Goth (23 seconds ago), duroursu (3 minutes and 49 seconds ago), Cracknel (1 hour, 54 minutes, and 11 seconds ago), calvarr (5 days, 2 hours, 10 minutes, and 33 seconds ago), TARA24 (1 week, 0 days, 22 hours, 59 minutes, and 18 seconds ago), fdd (1 week, 1 day, 1 hour, 43 minutes, and 46 seconds ago), ubuntu (1 week, 1 day, 2 hours, 44 (50 more messages)
<duroursu> ce stie omu comenzi de irc :))
<Cracknel> !whosyourdaddy
<Libertiny> stas
<DoctorD> ;))
<Goth> vai de mine... le stiam pe toate
<duroursu> :))
<DoctorD> sa-l omoram pe stas
<stas> !login
<Libertiny> stas: Error: You are not identified
<stas> ffs, 
<Goth> am fost helper pe canalele oficiale de pe undernet
<Goth> vreo 2 ani
<Cracknel> salut stas :)
<stas> salut
<Cracknel> n-am mai avut timp de coordino
<stas> va plicti? :)
<Goth> eu nu
<Cracknel> am facut niste prostii si n-am timp sa le repar
<stas> Cracknel, poate punem ceva pe WP si modulul de QA
<Cracknel> sa le pun totusi pe git?
<DoctorD> :)
<Cracknel> stas: vezi branch-ul "alexcucu"
<stas> o sa ma uit
<stas> mersi
<stas> btw, la multi ani! :)
<Cracknel> La multi ani! :)
<Cracknel> Bube sunt in mare parte la formele de plural.
<Cracknel> Chiar nu mai stiu ce e pe acolo, ca le-am facut intr-un week-end acum o luna cred...
<Cracknel> Goth: tare initiativa cu prezentarea Ubuntu :)
<Goth> Mersi mersi
<Cracknel> O singura chestie, trebuia sa ai un sistem virgin :)
<Goth> nah... 
<Cracknel> Asa ii bagi in ceata cu toate programele suplimentare :P
<Goth> e mai bine aşa
<Cracknel> Oricum, nu-i rau :)
<duroursu> se putea face din virtualbox
<Goth> deşi nu ştiu ce să spun în ep viitor... despre compiz cred...
<duroursu> :))
<Cracknel> mai bine nu...
<Goth> vreo idee ?
<Cracknel> la cum face acum daca activezi pluginuri sau le configurezi...
<Cracknel> mai bine nu le dai idei :))
<duroursu> adevarul e ca nu prea e stabil
<Goth> cam aşa e
<Cracknel> daca nu te atingi de setari e ok
<duroursu> si se ingreuneaza mai mult la 10.04
<duroursu> ca la 10.04
<Cracknel> nu vrei sa stii cum era Unity in 11.04...
<Cracknel> GRR!!!
<Cracknel> Oricum, m-am obosinuit cu el si e chiar ok
<Cracknel> O singura buba mai are, la overlay scrollbar...
<duroursu> parca mark zicea ca la 12.04 nu va mai lucra la aspect ci la stabilitate si performanta
<duroursu> acum vom vedea
<duroursu> plm
<Cracknel> Se vor rezolva bug-uri marunte la greu
<Cracknel> Bug-uri mari nu prea sunt, dar marunte sunt o gramada.
<duroursu> :)
<Cracknel> E ceva program de reparat bug-uri mici, nu mai stiu cum ii zice...
<Cracknel> Uite: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntus-one-hundred-paper-cuts-project-is-precisely-back/
<Cracknel> Daca as fi in locul celor de la Canonical as rezolva cam 1000, nu 100 :)
<Goth> :))
<Cracknel> Mai ales ca vor sa ofere suport timp de 5 ani...
<Goth> mai există X pe irc ?
<Cracknel> Pe serverul asta nu
<duroursu> goth ce vroiai sa imi trimiti pe mess?
<Cracknel> Aici ai Chanserv si Nickserv
<Goth> Şi cine ţine ChanServ  si nickserv
<Goth> un screenshot cu ircu meu duroursu 
<Cracknel> Interesant legat de interfata grafica, Canonical angajeaza designer :)
<duroursu> aha
<Cracknel> Tot pe OMG! Ubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/canonical-job-posting-seeks-designer-for-core-apps-hig/
<Goth> Planul meu măreţ e să migrez pe Bodhi Linux când apare 12.04
<Goth> :)
<Goth> că ăia fac versiuni bazate pe LTS'uri
<Cracknel> Bodhi e ala cu Enlightenment?
<Goth> da
<DoctorD> care e faza cu Bodhi >
<Goth> nici o fază
<Goth> o să fie bazat pe 12.04 şi cred că o să iasă ceva fain
<DoctorD> :)
<Goth> asta daca Ubuntu iesi cu un 12.04 de invidiat
<Cracknel> Depinde cat de mult au nenorocit depozitele de pachete
<Goth> iese*
<Cracknel> Mint de exemplu e deja pe alta cale
<Goth> clar
<Goth> înainte mai semănau, acum deloc
<Goth> mint cu ubuntu
<Cracknel> Mai nasol e ca sunt pachete noi
<Cracknel> Mint are un depozit propriu unde-s tot felul de chestii modificate, chestii noi, specifice doar Mint...
<Goth> dar mint 12 nu m-a atras aşa mult pe cât credeam
<Cracknel> Cand vad pe forum ca cineva cere ajutor pentru Mint parca imi sar 1000 de draci in cap!
<Goth> :))
<DoctorD> why ?
<Cracknel> Mai ales e cate unul care nu zice ce are si te chinui sa-l ajuti pentru ca stii ca pe Ubuntu functioneaza din prima.
<Cracknel> Apoi cand ii scapa ca are Mint.... GRRR!
<Goth> pai DoctorD  dacă înainte mint si ubuntu erai fraţi, acum sunt duşmani
<Cracknel> Nu-s dusmani, dar trebuie facuta diferenta!
<Cracknel> Mint nu mai e doar un remaster de Ubuntu.
<Goth> ba sunt, nu ai vazut ce a zis capu de la mint ?
<Goth> ca unity este o abominaşie a lui mark
<Cracknel> Ce a mai zis Clement?
<Goth> ţ*
<Cracknel> Lasa ca nici fork-ul ala de Gnome-Shell al lui nu-i mai breaz :))
<Goth> Cinnamon ... cred că o să sară peste gnome shell în preferinţe
<Goth> !time
<Libertiny> Goth: 11:18 PM, January 05, 2012
<Goth> thx bitch
 * Libertiny face caca
<Goth> rofl
<Goth> !say no shit!
<Libertiny> no shit!
<Libertiny> Goth: de ce razi?
<Goth> ce vremuri .. geezz
<Goth> cati dintre voi folosea underbetul prin 2003>
<Goth> ?
<Cracknel> nu stateam pe undernet
<Cracknel> dar IRC folosesc din 2001
<Goth> pacat ca nu intrai pe undernet.. ma vedeai pe a&a
<Cracknel> undernet = robotei peste robotei si wannabe hackers
<Cracknel> Ce mai scriam scripturi pentru mIRC :))
<Cracknel> Facusem client de IRC in clientul de IRC :)
<Cracknel> Ce plictisit eram :)
<Cracknel> Nu gasisem specificatii pentru IRC (nici nu stiu daca exista standard) si totul era inginerie inversa
<Cracknel> Era dubios ca pe 386 nu puteam rula packet sniffer (nici nu cred ca stiam ce-i ala pe vremea aia)
<Cracknel> si faceam tot felul de dubiosenii :))
<Goth>  :))
<Cracknel> Care avea un Pentium pe vremea aia era zeu!
<Goth> eram
<Goth>  :D
<Cracknel> Tarziu am avut parte de un PC decent :)
<Goth> vremuri
<Goth> am facut destule prostii... m-am lasat de nevoie
<Cracknel> Dar cred ca mi-a prins bine trecerea prin DOS, Win 3.1, 95, 98, 2000, XP
<Goth> nici usernamurile mele nu cred ca mai sunt
<Goth> de fapt ar fi culmea sa mai fie
<Cracknel> Ce penal era cu mailurile pe Undernet
<Cracknel> ca erau banate muuuulte domenii
<Cracknel> si pana gaseai ceva liber...
<Goth> o doamne cate porcarii mai faceam sa-i insel pe aia de la cservice
<DoctorD> =))
<Goth> sa mai fur cate un username
<DoctorD> acum..generatia asta..stie numa iphone,messenger si jocuri
<Goth> din pacate
<DoctorD> daca le zici de irc se uita la tine ca la 14 -13
<Goth> erau pline internet-cafe-urile
<DoctorD> nu inteleg de ce nu pot fi pasionati de ceva ? au atata informatie frate...eu tarziu am realizat
<Goth> pline ochi
<DoctorD> ai extrem...enorm de multa informatie cu care poti face multe lucruri utile si pentru tine, si pentru restul lumii
<Cracknel> Sunt pasionati, dar de alte prostii :)
<DoctorD> pai asta nu e bine
<Goth> the internet is for porn!
<DoctorD> mda...de aia stim numa lucru manual
<Cracknel> Ca si astea cu IRC-ul erau prostii la vremea lor :)
<DoctorD> da frate, dar stii de unde au inceput lucrurile
<DoctorD> astia ce stiu ? messener
<Goth> exact
<DoctorD> iphone, laptop, jocuri , cantar
<DoctorD> half laif
<Goth> noi am prins toata evolutia
<DoctorD> rahat in ploaie. te joci, dar cu o limita, zic eu , nu ?
<DoctorD> pai cunosc pe cineva, are copil frate
<DoctorD> in clasa 6
<Cracknel> grrr! nu stiu cum de se mai joaca porcaria aia de counter-strike
<DoctorD> ia luat iphone 4s
<DoctorD> pt. ce naiba ?
<Goth> sa il fure altu mai mare
<DoctorD> :))
<Cracknel> am jucat si eu o perioada, dar era alta treaba, jucam la internet-cafe cu prietenii
<DoctorD> sau, sau sau
<DoctorD> copil in clasa 3-a, cu laptop, blackberyy, iar de ziua lui isi doreste un psp sau ps3
<DoctorD> what the fuck!?
<Goth> pai ce ai vrea
<Cracknel> Grr! Tre' sa-mi iau si eu un telefon cu Android :))
<Goth> o curva ?
<DoctorD> n-am eu frate, si are ala ? adica pana mea ..am o varsta care zic eu miar fi necesare anumite chestii de genul asta
<Cracknel> Chiar, ce telefoane ieftine cu Android recomandati?
<DoctorD> HTC
<DoctorD> sau samsung
<Goth> samsung
<DoctorD> samsung e cu google , deci android
<DoctorD> dar si HTC-urile sunt foarte bune
<DoctorD> am stat pe un htc explorer si crede-ma, android-ul e bestial :D
<DoctorD> ma gandaem si eu sa-mi trag unul, dar ma mai gandesc...ca nu stau bine cu $
<Cracknel> Ma gandeam la Galaxy Mini...
<DoctorD> nu se merita
<DoctorD> e mini
<Cracknel> Ca n-am bani de mai mult :)
<DoctorD> HTC
<DoctorD> pai cati bani ai ?
<Cracknel> Mai mult de 200 lei cu prelungirea abonamentului pe inca 2 ani nu cred ca dau :)
<DoctorD> ce buget dispui ?
<DoctorD> lol, iati la liber
<DoctorD> cat dai pe abonament
<DoctorD> dai pe telefon si il iei la liber
<Cracknel> Nu ma deranjeaza abonamentul
<DoctorD> toti fac prostia asta de cumpara la abonament ca e mai ieftin
<DoctorD> pe langa asta, e blocat in reteaua respectiva..so ..it's kinda shitty
<Cracknel> Pentru ca folosesc telefonul
<Cracknel> Cosmote nu blocheaza :D
<DoctorD> atunci e bine :)
<DoctorD> orange da
<DoctorD> http://www.emag.ro/telefoane-mobile/filter/sistem-de-operare-v21,android-ig744/sort-priceasc/last/f5
<DoctorD> android :P
<DoctorD> are cumnatu meu galaxy mini
<DoctorD> si se descarca bateria repede
<Cracknel> Asa cred ca-s toate la baterie...
<DoctorD> nu cred
<DoctorD> am un samsung care ma tine 2 zile vorbind la el cate 7 ore pe zi
<DoctorD> si ma tine vreo saptamana , vorbind vreo 1-2 ore/zi
<DoctorD> :)
<Cracknel> Am si eu un Nokia 2310 de ma tine o saptamana vorbit la greu :)
<DoctorD> defapt, vorbesc mai mult de 7 ore, oricum, ma tine destul
<Cracknel> si are mai bine de 5 ani :))
<DoctorD> poate ai impresia ca vorbesti mult
<DoctorD> dar sa vorbesti continuu 10 ore, nu cred ca te tine 
<DoctorD> e imposibil
<Cracknel> Sigur? :)
<DoctorD> ce naiba, ai baterie de masina ?
<Cracknel> http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/images/nokia2310.gif
<Cracknel> Are acumulator BL-5C de la Nokia
<DoctorD> Stand-by 	Up to 400 h
<DoctorD> Timp vorbire 	Up to 6 h
<Cracknel> Vorbesti si mai mult :)
<DoctorD> te tine 16 zile in stand by
<DoctorD> sa zicem ca la vorbit te tine mai mult
<DoctorD> dar e exagerat o saptamana, depinde cat vorbesti, poate nuti dai seama, sau il pui la icarcat..sau pana mea. poate ai baterie buna. eu nu l-as da :D
<DoctorD> dar sa vorbesti 10 hours/day si sa o saptamana nu tine
<Cracknel> Bateria e excelenta dupa 5 ani sau poate mai bine
<DoctorD> are Li-Ion 970 mAh 
<Cracknel> La 10 ore pe zi faci cancer imediat :))
<DoctorD> e mica, nu chiar 
<DoctorD> hm..oare ?:))
<Cracknel> Spune-mi mai multe despre Galaxy Mini
<Cracknel> ca sunt curios ce-i de el
<DoctorD> e fain, dar face figuri la touch cateodata
<DoctorD> cel putin la asta facea, si il avea de 2 zile tot de la cosmote
<DoctorD> e destul de enervant cand tre sa bagi pe cineva in agenda
<DoctorD> ma luat durerea de cap :))
<Cracknel> din cauza ecranului mic?
<DoctorD> nu nu
<DoctorD> e incurcator meniul
<DoctorD> nu am avut timp sa-l inteleg sau sa ma obisnuiesc
<DoctorD> dar pt. cineva nou carel ia in mana se cam incurca in el ca nu intelege unde sunt apeluri, unde e agenda
<DoctorD> dar astea le inveti zic eu
<DoctorD> eu il recomand, in proportie de 60% sa zic..dar daca gasesti altceva, mult mai bine
<DoctorD> htc-urile mi se par cele mai potrivite pt. android
<DoctorD> si samsungurile alea misto
<DoctorD> nu astea micute :D
<Cracknel> De unde bani de Galaxy S II?
<DoctorD> mai bine iti pastrezi banii, mai pui bani
<DoctorD> si iei un htc
<DoctorD> si ai terminat balamucu
<DoctorD> eu de felu meu is invata sa astept..sa rabd :)) pana gasesc ceva bun
<Cracknel> Galaxy S si S II sau chiar Galaxy Nexus :)
<DoctorD> nexus e misto
<Cracknel> dar parca-s prea scumpe
<Cracknel> mama lor, imi iau laptop de banii aia :))
<DoctorD> tocmai, eu nu ma indur sa dau banii pe un astfel de tel
<DoctorD> sincer, mi-am luat un telefon clasic
<DoctorD> fara nimic 
<DoctorD> fara camera, fara absolut nimic
<DoctorD> e nou, doar pt. sunat si mesaje
<DoctorD> nu net, nu nimic
<DoctorD> si nici n-am nevoie
<DoctorD> pt. astea am laptop
<DoctorD> am stick de la rds. nimic mai mult
<DoctorD> am nevoie de telefon sa vorbesc si sa ma tina bateria foarte mult ca n-am timp sa-l las la incarcat
<DoctorD> iar laptopu, daca e si un mini notebook, e numai bine, il iei peste tot fara nici o problema
<Goth> I asked God for a bike, but i know that God does not work that way! So i stoled the bike and ask God for forgivnes!
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> hibrid
<Cracknel> Mi-ar fi util un smartphone pentru ca lucrez de acasa si mi-as putea instala niste aplicatii pe el pentru cand nu sunt in fata calculatorului.
<DoctorD> i-ati un mini notebook
<DoctorD> pe bune, decat telefon mai degraba notebook
<DoctorD> unu mic
<DoctorD> sunt o gramada pana in ~10 mil
<DoctorD> hai sa zic 13 mil, cam pe acolo e un DELL
<DoctorD> ce aplicati sa pui pe smartphone ?
<Cracknel> Nu am buzunare de 10 inch pentru netbook :D
<Cracknel> In principal am nevoie pentru email
<Cracknel> Dar n-ar strica sa am si SKype
<DoctorD> uhm
<Cracknel> la fel un client pentru Google Talk
<DoctorD> gandestete ca mananca baterie, si nu mananaca ca si cum ai vorbii la tel , ci mai mult
<DoctorD> am un prieten, coleg de clasa, are iphone 4, 3 zile il tine si se joaca la scoala si pe acasa. deci in total vreo 10 ore pe zi
<DoctorD> gandestete ca samsungu nu o sa tina el atata
<DoctorD> si nu vorba numa de jucat
<DoctorD> tot cu mail, aplicatii si vrajeli consuma
<DoctorD> daca nu esti dispus sa investesti si in ceva bun..well...nici asteptari mari sa nu ai
<Cracknel> Mai mult de 1-2 ore nu prea am nevoie :)
<DoctorD> aaaaa
<DoctorD> atunci e numa bun
<DoctorD> dar totusi, altceva in afara de samsung mini daca gasesti e mai bine
<Cracknel> Doar ca nu-mi place sa stau in fata calculatorului si cand am de facut lucruri ce pot fi facute si din alta parte
<Cracknel> M-am uitat la Motorola Fire si cica se blocheaza in draci
<DoctorD> nici motorola
<Cracknel> Mai e Galaxy Fit care-i cam la fel cu Mini
<Cracknel> Sa vad LG Optimus One
<DoctorD> lg is bune
<DoctorD> mai ales daca ai grija de ele
<Cracknel> Hmmm... LG-ul asta are Android 2.2.. sunt curios daca-i pot face upgrade la 2.3
<DoctorD> poti
<DoctorD> am impresia ca faci automat
<Cracknel> Depinde de cat de disperati au fost astia de la LG cu boot-loaderul :))
<DoctorD> care stie
<DoctorD> cat de "legal" e sa iti faci propiile rachete si sa le testezi in aer liber ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-06
<Goth> !say neata
<Libertiny> neata
<Goth> good girl
<Goth> salutare lume
<DoctorD> cheers
<DoctorD> ce parere ai Goth de ubuntus.zxq.net ?
<DoctorD> am si eu o nelamurire
<DoctorD> ma pot conecta la router si sa ii modific toate fisierele ? adica vreau sa sterg tot de pe el si sa il fac un webserver. sa i se atribuie un ip si sa pun pe el niste fisiere html, php etc. care sa poata fi accesate de oricine, desigur eu fac toate setarile de riguare din routerul actual.
<DoctorD> ca am un router care il tin de pomana si ma gandesc poate merge o treaba de asta
<DoctorD> deodata ce are niste fisiere .html/.php de poti sa il configurezi..zic eu ca nu e imposibil sa il faci un mic webserver accesibil din afara :)
<Cracknel> Daca poti pune pe el ceva firmware de genul open-wrt
<Cracknel> poti sa modifici acel firmware.
<DoctorD> daca fac propriul firmware ? ce parere ai ?
<Goth> DoctorD:  m-ai dat gata cu ubuntu.zxq.net :))
<DoctorD> asa is customizez exact cum doresc
<Cracknel> Nu te apuca sa faci de la zero ca sigur iti prinzi urechile :))
<DoctorD> @goth stiu ca nu e ceva ..profesional :)). ideea e ca vreau sa pun tutorialele care le faci..seria asta de tutoriale, intr-un loc, ca sa le mai dau la altii care ma mai intreaba sa vada ce cu el
<Goth> e bună ideea oricum
<DoctorD> ca imi pun 100 de intrebari , toate la fel , si ma obsedeaza. asa le dau un link, belesc ochii la un video si inteleg ei ceva.
<Goth> răspândirea lui ubuntu în orice metodă e apreciată
<Goth> fiecare cum ştie
<DoctorD> @cracknel - da..nici chiar de la 0 ...iau ceva deja facut si incerc sa-l adaptez
<DoctorD> treaba e ca , zic eu, am un router nou acuma, un d-link. si daca scot din porturile lan si bag in wan la routerul asta vechi, MSI, ii da ip si ma pot conecta la MSI, apoi la net, logic. dar daca il fac sa ii dea un ip, si in loc sa ma conetez pe pagina de configurare la MSI, sa intrii pe o pagina care o pun eu, adica ceea ce ziceam mai sus, o pagina html, php etc.
<DoctorD> am sa caut ca e interesant ce mi-a debitat mintea :))
<DoctorD> cu ce pot edita firmware-urile ? ca deja am inceput prost
<DoctorD> un hex editor ceva..
<Cracknel> Daca vii cu intrebari dintr-astea mai bine renunti Ș)
<Goth> Cracknel: ... curiozitate şi nimic altceva... de la ce vine Cracknel ? îmi sună crăcănel in urechi
<DoctorD> @cracknel - is paralel, stiu. dar incerc sa pun in aplicare totusi :)) prin orice mijloace
<DoctorD> n-am mai avut tangente cu astfel de lucruri de ceva timp,deci is mega paralel
<Cracknel> Goth: initial era Covrig (acum 11 ani), apoi a fost tradus in engleza. Varianta cea mai intalnita de traducere e pretzel, dar asta parea mai cool la vremea aia :))
<Cracknel> Stateam de vorba cu un prieten si imi povestea ca a descoperit mirc-ul. Amandoi tocmai ne bagasem net (dial-up)...
<Goth> :)) Lol
<Cracknel> Mi-a adus softul pe discheta si am decis sa vedem care-i treaba seara, dupa ora 10 ca era mai ieftin :))
<Goth> o doamne.. disketele... fuck, am uitat complet de ele :)
<Cracknel> Mancam un covrig atunci cand am hotarat numele dupa care sa ne recunoastem
<Cracknel> Am o cutie cu dischete:))
<Goth> jesus :))
<Cracknel> Cred ca mai am si d'alea de 5.2''
<Goth> mă duceam la net şi îmi copiam poze cu gagici sexy şi le puneam pe P1 de acasă
<Goth> desktop
<Cracknel> De acasa imi trebuiau 30 de minute sa descarc 1 MB :))
<Goth> :))
<Goth> singura amintire de pe vremurile alea e un screenshot trimit de unu de la cluj, el lucra administrator de reţea la universitate şi a participat la crearea reţelei universităţii Babeş... apoi ştiu că l-au recrutat o firmă de comunicaţii din ungaria şi dus a fost
<Goth> şi aşa are nume de ungur, el folosea linux, numai linux
<DoctorD> deci, pe bune. cum pot modifica un firmware ?
<Cracknel> Iei sursele
<Cracknel> modifici ce ai de modificat
<Cracknel> faci cross-compiling pentru procesorul pe care vrei sa rulezi
<DoctorD> apoi compilez
<Cracknel> faci o imagine pentru memoria flash a routerului
<Cracknel> si cam asta e :))
<DoctorD> :)) 
<Cracknel> simplu de zis, al dracului de greu de facut :D
<DoctorD> da, da uite ca pt. routerul meu trebe firmwareul de la firma
<DoctorD> si nu prea vad sursa de la el
<DoctorD> de aia intrebam cum pot modifica firmwareul existent
<Cracknel> eu ti-am zis, doar daca suporta firmware de genul open-wrt
<Cracknel> ddwrt, tomato...
<DoctorD> nu suporta
<Cracknel> atunci nu te mai chinui
<Cracknel> :))
<DoctorD> msi rg54se ii
<DoctorD> mai , totusi, chiar nu se poate modifica index.html de exemplu ? de la pagina de setup
<Cracknel> daca nu au pus altii mai experimentati alt firmware pe el nu vei reusi prea curand :))
<Cracknel> e posibil sa fie un sistem dubios de fisiere
<Cracknel> sau chiar sa nu fie fisiere
<DoctorD> lol
<Cracknel> eu de exemplu am vrut sa modific un firmware pentru un set-top-box si era un sistem de fisiere criptat
<DoctorD> lol
<DoctorD> dar nu exista vreo metoda sa stergi tot ce e legat de firmwareul respectiv pe acel router
<DoctorD> si sa pui altceva ce vrei tu
<Cracknel> am incercat si pe un router sa fac ceva, chiar nu merita munca
<DoctorD> sa creeze o cale prin care te poti conecta si modifica ce vrei pe acolo..un fel de free space si faci ce vrei tu el
<DoctorD> deci nu e nici o metoda de a modifica firmwareul existent, adica cel deja compilat
<Cracknel> nu-i atat de simplu :)
<DoctorD> nu e vorba cat e de simplu
<DoctorD> sunt obisnuit sa-mi bat capu :))
<Cracknel> citeste documentatie intai
<Cracknel> altfel nu faci nimic
<DoctorD> ok inteleg. dar totusi. disper de acest " soft" 
<DoctorD> deja cu binary si hexadecimal imi da maxim, si daca nu ma insel, asa pot sa modific si probabil sa ajung la rezultatul pe care il doresc
 * grabiel buna ziua si bine v-am regasit
<ticridu> salutare tuturor
<Goth> salut
<duroursu> salutare tuturor
<grabiel> salut duroursu
<Goth> yo
<duroursu> Ati incercat careva fontul oxygen?
<duroursu> ca la mine pe kde nu mil vede desi l-am instalat
<duroursu> goth:tu stii cum se instaleaza fontul acela oxygen de pe omgubuntu?
<duroursu> gata am gasit
<goth_> die Goth  :))
<goth_> duroursu,  pe kde nu stiu
<goth_> !ping Goth 
<Libertiny> pong
<goth_> mata!
<goth_> asa
<DoctorD> :)
<DoctorD> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<DoctorD> !done
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "done" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !hell
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "hell" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !help
<Libertiny> DoctorD: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<DoctorD> !haha
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "haha" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !lol
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "lol" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !hi
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !go
<Libertiny> DoctorD: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<DoctorD> =)) ma ignora
<Goth> :))
<DoctorD> auzi
<DoctorD> de ce nu e bine sa ai webserver ubuntu desktop? inteleg ca grafica mananca resurse, dar e asa o problema mare daca e vorba de un site mic ? care consuma putine resurse ?
<Cracknel> nu-i problema
<Cracknel> poti tine site mic si pe un Pentium 1 cu 64 MB RAM :))
<Goth> ha!
<Cracknel> bine, ai nevoie de tot felul de setari
<Cracknel> dar se poate :)
<Goth> nişte eggdropi :D
<Cracknel> Goth: numai la prostii te gandesti :)
<Goth> da :)
<Cracknel> !part #ubuntu-ro
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Cracknel> !whoami
<Libertiny> Cracknel: I don't recognize you.
<Cracknel> ce bulangiu esti bai Libertiny
<Goth> mânca-te-ar tata de bot
<Cracknel> !do e un papagal
 * Libertiny e un papagal
<Goth> :))
<Cracknel> !google ubuntu
<Libertiny> Cracknel: Homepage | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>; Download | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download>; Server | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/overview>; Desktop | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview>; Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)>; Ubuntu Forums: (1 more message)
<Goth> un fel de gnome-do
<Cracknel> !more
<Libertiny> Cracknel: <http://ubuntuforums.org/>; DistroWatch.com: Ubuntu: <http://distrowatch.com/ubuntu>; ubuntu - a community-focused restaurant and yoga studio in napa ...: <http://www.ubuntunapa.com/>
<DoctorD> !google porn
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Free Porn Videos & Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube and Pussy ...: <http://www.pornhub.com/>; Porn Videos, Sex, XXX, Free Porn Tube - YouPorn: <http://www.youporn.com/>; The Best Free Porn Tube, XXX, Porno and Sex Videos - PORN.COM: <http://www.porn.com/>; FREE PORN! FREE SEX! Perfect Girls Tube - 100 000 porn movies ...: <http://www.perfectgirls.net/>; Free Porn & Sex Videos - Free (1 more message)
<DoctorD> hm..n-ar trebuii banned ?
<Cracknel> stas: vezi ca Libertiny se uita la prostii :)
<Goth> :))
<DoctorD> @Cracknel - abandonez treaba ai cu routerul :)) to much harder to do it
<DoctorD> e criptat, nu exista firmware open source, deci nu pot modifica si compila, iar altul nu merge si risc sa-l bulesc de tot
<DoctorD> sad :(
<Goth> tocmai mi-am creat tema perfecta, cel putin pt mine
<Goth> i`m so excited
<Goth> cred că dacă mă pui să o mai fac o dată, nu mai reuşesc
<Cracknel> Goth: share pics :)
<Goth> working on that
<goth_> !ping Goth 
<Libertiny> pong
<goth_> cazi în neanderthal
<Goth> here we go
<Goth> ninge de rupe afară
<Goth> Cracknel, gata tema.
<Cracknel> da sa vad :)
<Cracknel> lasa, am vazut pe forum
<Cracknel> nu te deranjeaza atat de mult albastru? :)
<Cracknel> personal as prefera mai multa transparenta la umbrele ferestrelor
<Cracknel> si un alt wallpaper :P
<Cracknel> dar ce stiu eu... nici nu m-am obosit sa schimb ambiance de doua versiuni de ubuntu incoace :))
<Goth> la alt wall m-am gândit
<Goth> ceva... spatial 
<Goth> tot 11.10 folosesti ?
<Cracknel> Goth: da, 11.10
<DoctorD> :)
<Goth> Cracknel, shell, unity, fallback ?
<Cracknel> Unity :D
<Goth>  :) bun
<DoctorD> cum pot folosi doar scannerul de la imprimanta ?
<DoctorD> am o multifunctioanala si nu vreau sa mai printeze, doar scan
<Cracknel> si care-i problema?
<Cracknel> folosesti doar scanerul
<DoctorD> problema e ca nu vrea sa o ia
<DoctorD> daca era asa simplu nu mai intrebam
<DoctorD> canon pixma mp210
<DoctorD> nu pot sai fac update de firmware =))?
<xenno> aha
<xenno> ni nu ai cartus?
<xenno> ca de-aia nu merge   nu?
<DoctorD> faci figuri si la cartus
<Cracknel> canon-urile sunt dubioase
<DoctorD> ca n-am negru, nu trage color, are color si negru, si zice ca tot nu are, are negru si zice ca nu trage fara color
<DoctorD> wtf
<Cracknel> cartuse noi?
<Cracknel> sau reincarcate?
<DoctorD> o imprimanta care nu are astfel de probleme si care functioneaza si se poate umple tusul ca oamenii normali
<xenno> pai... sunt reincarcate....
<xenno> nu?
<DoctorD> fi serios , ma costa 300 ron sa iau cartusuri
<xenno> :)
<DoctorD> si de reincarcat leam reincarcat de zeci de ori si degeaba
<xenno> si imprimanta a fost 250 de ron
<Cracknel> aia e problema :))
<DoctorD> tot zice ca nu are tus
<Cracknel> ca au obosit de tot
<xenno> a murit
<DoctorD> da. 250 mai bine imi dau in cap cu banii astia 
<DoctorD> pe bune, o imprimanta pt. oameni normali ?
<Cracknel> eu am renuntat sa mai dau banii pre imprimante
<DoctorD> ca asta e pt. aia care nau ce face cu banii si au de dat pe cartusuri
<xenno> am avut si eu una
<xenno> nu merita
<xenno> pentru home use
<DoctorD> pai si mai tragi o foaie
<DoctorD> cum rahat 
<DoctorD> ?
<Cracknel> daca am nevoie de ceva pe hartie am un atelier foto in fata blocului :))
<DoctorD> si cand ai nevoie de vreo 200 foi ? 
<Cracknel> la maica-mea la munca :))
<xenno> sau ...tot in fata blocului
<DoctorD> eu de exemplu vreau sa citesc carti de pe net, si nu suport sa stau sa citesc la pc, si le trag sa zicem pe foi
<xenno> e mai ieftin.....
<Cracknel> mai bine iti cumperi un e-reader
<Cracknel> cu ecran e-ink
<Cracknel> si scapi de stres :)
<DoctorD> hm..da, da merg orice ebookuri ?
<DoctorD> orice fisiere 
<DoctorD> ?
<xenno> un print shop intotdeauna va fi mai ieftin ca o imprimanta acasa
<Cracknel> majoritatea e-readerelor citesc PDF si EPUB
<DoctorD> ok. zimi un ereader super ieftin
<Cracknel> documenteaza-te :)
<DoctorD> nam bani de kinder sau kindle
<DoctorD> cum ii zice :))
<DoctorD> @brb 2 sec
<Cracknel> sunt si mai ieftine
<DoctorD> @bk
<DoctorD> ok. sa vedem. dau un ochi la emag acum
<Cracknel> http://www.emag.ro/ebook-reader/ebook-reader-serioux-sdb-e10--pSDB-E10
<DoctorD> stii ce se merita ? o imprimanta matriciala :)
<DoctorD> e vreo 10 mil
<DoctorD> da ai ribon, te tine un an frate
<DoctorD> si e 15-20 lei
<DoctorD> si nu se usuca
<Cracknel> am banda de 13 mm daca vrei si imprimanta, dar e ruginita pe balcon
<DoctorD> numa ca ..nu e silentioasa
<DoctorD> 360 ron
<DoctorD> uhm..
<DoctorD> nu pot zice ca e scump
<DoctorD> in comparatie cat as da pe foi
<DoctorD> wireles ceva..praf
<DoctorD> un e-reader sau tabela ? care e mai bun ?
<DoctorD> tableta*
<Goth> nici una
<Goth> tabletele - waiste of fucking money
<DoctorD> :)) de ce nici una ?
<DoctorD> tabletele pana la urma am ajuns si eu la aceeasi concluzie
<Goth> un telefon cu cu ecram mare... dar de 4 ori mai scumpe
<Goth> ca placa de baza e la fel de mare ca la un telefon normal
<Goth> tabletele sunt afacerea deceniului
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> toti pustanii
<DoctorD> li se pare cul
<Goth> dai un sac de bani pe o chestie cu ecran mai mare.... la care mai tre sa ii iei si tastatura separata, daca vrei sa o folosesti la potentialul ei
<DoctorD> decat sa dau banii pe un tel sau tableta, mai bine: http://www.themacallan.com/home.aspx
<DoctorD> e mai bun decat orice :D
<DoctorD> ma ajuta sa citesc romane intregi
<DoctorD> nu cateva foi
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-07
<Libertiny> salut băieţi
<DoctorD> @Cracknel - daca dai comanda de Raspberry Pi, te poti ocupa tu sa aduci in tara ?
<Cracknel> Neah, daca ai peste 40 USD te taxeaza la vama :))
<DoctorD> pai platesti cu paypal si poti sa modifici suma
<DoctorD> dai copy/paste la invoice, modifici in loc de cat e acolo pui si tu mai putin
<DoctorD> ca nu cred ca-ti trimite factura sau mai stiu euce
<Cracknel> vedem cand apare
<Cracknel> daca merita comandat individual sau pachet mai mare
<Cracknel> ca doritori ar fi :D
<DoctorD> ok :). ca m-ar interesa si pe mine ....sau poate aduc eu..ca am un prieten care are o cunostinta la vama..si daca dau comanda de mai multe,poate sa le ia si sa mi le aduca fara sa ma mai duc eu
<DoctorD> ii dam si lui o bere si gata.
<Cracknel> Depinde cum le declara si aia cand le trimit...
<DoctorD> asta habar nam
<DoctorD> ce stiu clar e ca a dat comanda de ceva
<DoctorD> a plecat din tara, iar tipa aia i-a luat coletul si mi l-a adus mie prin intermediul lu gagicasa
<DoctorD> nu era mare...o cutie cam cat la un router
<DoctorD> si oricum...vreo 10 raspberry de alea incap intr-o astfel de loc
<DoctorD> intr-un*
<Cracknel> daca le trimit in plic sunt sanse sa nu se uite nimeni la vama :))
<DoctorD> :)) se uita
<DoctorD> eu am fost
<DoctorD> cand am dat comanda de la chinezi, de pe dealextreme
<DoctorD> si de aia nici nu vreau sa mai dau, ca e unu gras si bulangiu acolo
<DoctorD> si cu niste figuri
<DoctorD> si mi-a verificat ambele 2 colete care erau tip plic
<DoctorD> si aveam 2 breloace (eram curios daca le primesc)
<DoctorD> si  ca ce fac cu ele..pt. ce sunt
<DoctorD> lol
<DoctorD> si ca trebuia sa ii aduc sa vada factura..si ma gandeam acum sa ii duc de pe paypal..
<DoctorD> da nu maid au comanda decat daca imi ia altcineva coletu
<DoctorD> ca nu suport oamenii astia
<Cracknel> DoctorD: dealextreme stiu ca puneai pentru 1 cent ceva sticker care zica ca e cadou
<DoctorD> da..:))
<Cracknel> si asa mai scapai de vama :)
<DoctorD> da tot mi l-au verificat
<DoctorD> si imi cereau facutra
<Cracknel> :))
<DoctorD> ca nu ma credea ca am dat 2 $ pe alea
<Cracknel> daca e cadou, ce factura sa le dai? :P
<Cracknel> in cat timp ti-au ajuns jucariile?
<DoctorD> cam 2-3 saptamani
<Cracknel> aha...
<Cracknel> am vazut niste chestii care pe la noi sunt scumpe rau
<DoctorD> da...pt. ca tot de acolo sunt aduse
<DoctorD> dar cu vaporu
<Cracknel> chiar si cu taxe cred ca ies mai bine :))
<DoctorD> da..iesi mai ieftin
<DoctorD> dar pe bune
<DoctorD> sunt chinezarii
<DoctorD> si nu isi merita banii
<DoctorD> cum dezinstalez apache, php si tot ce am instalat legat de webserve ?
<DoctorD> defapt, doar php si restul. ca apache il mai folosesc..
<Libertiny> I don`t know!
<DoctorD> lol
<Cracknel> DoctorD: sudo apt-get remove nume-pachet
<DoctorD> :)
<Cracknel> vezi ca ai in ubuntu software center istoric la ce ai instalat
<Cracknel> vezi ziua in care ai instalat toate alea si dezinstaleaza-le :P
<DoctorD> nice.
<DoctorD> apropo, de unde bem si noi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola ?
<DoctorD> :D
<Libertiny> I don`t know!
<DoctorD> !hei
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "hei" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !hello
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !hi
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !me
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "me" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !why
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "why" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> !ubuntu
<Libertiny> Ubuntu este la versiunea 10.04, codename Lucid Lynx
<DoctorD> !server
<Libertiny> DoctorD: verne.freenode.net
<DoctorD> !google discovery.ro
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Discovery România: Home: <http://www.discovery.ro/>; Discovery Channel International TV Schedule at yourdiscovery.com: <http://www.yourdiscovery.com/tv-schedule/>; Online Tv Moldova - Discovery (RO) IPTV: <http://mdtv.ucoz.com/index/discovery_ro_iptv/0-206>; List of Random Items from Ore Discovery - RO: <http://ratemyserver.net/index.php?page=random_db&op=1&gid=6>; Shadow Net | TV (1 more message)
<DoctorD> !help
<Libertiny> DoctorD: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Libertiny> DoctorD, are you done with all the ! ?
<DoctorD> no
<DoctorD> !well
<Libertiny> DoctorD: Error: "well" is not a valid command.
<DoctorD> ?help
<Libertiny> DoctorD, i`m gonna come to your house and gonna kick your ass! :D
<DoctorD> haha
<DoctorD> i'm waiting
<DoctorD> Am vazut ca ubuntu lanseaza ceva cu CLoud
<DoctorD> care e treaba ?
<victorbarna> o mare prostie
<victorbarna> un fel de dropbox
<victorbarna> a pardon, asta noua nu stiu ce e
<DoctorD> :)
<ocsi__> am ubuntu 11.10, sunt pe xchat, cum sa dau minimize to tray, fara sa se inchida?  :)
<DoctorD> pai
<DoctorD> xchat gnome sau xchat simplu ?
<ocsi__> apar de 3 ori in lista
<ocsi__> xchat simplu
<DoctorD> pai tre sa iti apara ceva
<DoctorD> cu minimaze to try, nu 
<DoctorD> ?
<ocsi__> dau close, aleg minimize to tray si dispare
<DoctorD> si apoi sa apara
<DoctorD> in tray sus
<DoctorD> apesi pe el :)
<ocsi__> da, da nu apare nicaieri cum ca ar functiona, si trebuie sa-l pornesc din nou
<DoctorD> settings -> preference
<DoctorD> uite-te pe acolo
<ocsi__> in lista mea am ocsi ocsi_ si ocsi__ :))
<ocsi__> e bifat enable system tray icon, dar nu e nicaieri
<ocsi__> deobicei stau pe debian , dar se plangea cineva pe forum ca nu poate mari playlistul la audacious
<ocsi> am instalat xchat-indicator, si sa rezolvat
<DoctorD> :) perfect
<dadix> buna seara
<dadix> :)
<Goth> salut
<dadix> am instalat Ubuntu 11.10  
<dadix> cu toate ca am siwindows 7
<dadix> Drivere audio Alsa  sunt   de neegalat observ
<dadix> fata de Realtek  din windows
<Goth> adică ?
<dadix> Adica sunt mult mai bune
<Goth> se aud mai prost sau mai bine
<dadix> nici nu exista comparatie
<Goth> a :)
<dadix> parca am sistem Hi-FI
<dadix> acum
<dadix> incredibil
<Goth> ce player foloseşti
<dadix> eu zic de payerul flash
<Goth> aha
<dadix> din firefox si chrome
<dadix> playerul este cel default
<Goth> e ok şi banshe, încearcă Clementine
<dadix> Am schimbat interfata Unity  din 11.10
<dadix> si am pus Gnome 3.2 Shell
<Goth> ţie să îţi placă :)
<dadix> are lipsuri si asta
<dadix> eu nu inteleg ce e asa greu sa faca o interfata buna
<dadix> ce program de chat folosesti ?
<Goth> de mess... sau irc
<dadix> ambele
<Goth> pidgin si xchat
<dadix> dar pt apel  video ?
<Goth> eu unul nu folosesc, dar e gyake pentru mess
<dadix> am incercat
<dadix> nu s-a legat la reteaua yahoo
<dadix> nu stiu de ce
<Goth> pe la setari ceva
<dadix> am ramas la Empathy 
<dadix> si Kopete
<dadix> kopete pare sa fie mai bun  dar trebuie sa vad cum instalez drivere pt webcam
<dadix> de cand ai  linux pe pc  ?
<DoctorD> :)
<Cracknel> Se pare ca nu-s singurul fara somn...
<dadix> stati ca eu am chef de povestit
<DoctorD> ce sa povestim?
<dadix> sa va zic cum am decis sa instalez linuxul
<DoctorD> ok
<DoctorD> adu niste Ubuntu cola
<dadix> :)
<DoctorD> si stam
<Goth>  :))
<DoctorD> ca eu m-am chinuit sa gasesc
<DoctorD> si n-am gasit
<Cracknel> DoctorD: de cand ma rog de cineva sa-mi trimita din Belgia....
<dadix> sudo -apt  .... Ubunu-cola  
<dadix> :))
<DoctorD> Cracknel: sa-ti trimita pentru tot forumul ^_^
<DoctorD> pe la bulgari sau pe ebay nu e? let me give a check
<DoctorD> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ubuntu-10-10-Maverick-Meerkat-Operating-System-CD-/250964631224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ea85eb8
<DoctorD> ce misto sunt cd-urile astea
<Cracknel> exista cola open-source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCola_%28drink%29
<dadix> stati mai sa va zic
<dadix> povestea
<DoctorD> zi
<DoctorD> te ascultam
<DoctorD> mai bine vi pe #scara-ubuntu
<dadix> am instalat o versiune de Gimp   foarte noua
<Cracknel> daca e legat de Ubuntu e ok aici :)
<dadix> si apoi am dezinstalat-o   cu Revounninstaler
<dadix> nu stiu cum s-aintamplat ca dupa dezinstalare
<Cracknel> pe windows asta?
<dadix> nu ma functiona tastatura
<dadix> da
<dadix> pe windows
<Cracknel> numai windows are programe dintr-astea de dezinstalare tampite :))
<dadix> si nici sagetile nu functionau ca sa pot face reinstalrea de windows
<Cracknel> si tot felul de "cleanere" care te curata de tot :P
<dadix> sa intru in bios sa fac sa  booteze de pe cd
<dadix> eram terminat
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> te-ai enervat maxim
<dadix> ma gandeam ca iau in mana pc -ul  si ma duc cu el sa mi-l repare
<dadix> sa ma curete baietii de bani
<dadix> noroc ca pe tastatura am vazut ca in dreapta unde e tastatura numerica
<dadix> tastele 2, 4, 6, 8
<dadix> au sageti
<dadix> mare noroc ca alea functionau
<Cracknel> ... se vede ca n-ai prins vremurile in care numai alea erau disponibile pe post de sageti :))
<dadix> :)
<dadix> uite asa am reinstalat de 3 ori windowsul
<Cracknel> http://www.pcguide.com/ref/kb/layout/z_011261xt.jpg
<Cracknel> :X
<Cracknel> Cele mai misto tastaturi!
<Goth> da :x
<dadix> si de abia am reusit sa debloc niste chestii ca sa ma pot loga la providerul de net
<dadix> sa intru pe net
<dadix> ca nici asta nu puteam
<dadix> sa deblochez
<dadix> si cu litere copiate de pe net  si umbland numai cu copy/paste din mouse am reusit sa
<DoctorD> Cracknel: cred ca inebuneam cu tastura aia
<Cracknel> dadix: on screen keyboard era solutia :)
<dadix> intru pe site la Ubuntu
<Cracknel> DoctorD: de ce? e superba!
<Goth> dinaia am la munca
<Goth> de la dell... awesome
<Cracknel> tastaturile vechi de la IBM se vand pe bani seriosi
<dadix> Crackenel ai drepatate dar nu mai judecam logic
<dadix> eram terminat
<dadix> psihic
<dadix> :))
<dadix> si am descarcat wubi  installer
<DoctorD> Cracknel: poate se tasteaza usor pe ele, dar personal am avut una asemanatoare, ceva mai noua, si ma chinuiam si imi rupeam degetele sa tastez ceva
<DoctorD> dupa o propozitie faceam febra musculara
<Libertiny> Crackenel ce mai faci, mi-e dor de tine. :)
<DoctorD> i-auzi :))
<Libertiny> Pentru ca sunt un robot plictisit!
<dadix> si cu wubi installer am reusit sa pun pe pc  Ubuntu 10.04 ls
<dadix> culmea este ca dupa instalare si reboot , al naibii windows si-a revenit
<dadix> tastatura a inceput sa functioneze perfect
<Goth> bătut în cap
<dadix> totul e acum perfect in windows
<Goth> nimic nu e perfect in windows (goth) :))
<dadix> Ce nu inteleg este de ce dupa 3 instalari de windows nu s-a rezolvat nimic 
<dadix> si dupa instalarea cu wubi a Ubunt-ului  
<dadix> si-a revenit
<dadix> Windousul
<Cracknel> dadix: cine stie care e problema reala...
<dadix> E un fel de unde dai si unde crapa 
<dadix> si asa am hotarat ca sa am 2 sisteme de operare de acum in colo pe pc
<Goth> e bine aşa
<dadix> Windows + Linux  
<dadix> in caz ca crapa unul merge celalalt
<Goth> exact ca tine eram acum 1 an
 * Libertiny moare de somn.
<DoctorD> pt. ce ai nevoie de windows ?
<DoctorD> pe bune
<DoctorD> pt. ce ?
<Goth> jocuri
<dadix> pai daca am dat bani pe el
<DoctorD> waste of time, enxt
<DoctorD> next*
<dadix> acum il tin ce naiba sa fac
<DoctorD> nu trebuia sa dai
<dadix> pai nu trebuia
<Goth> atât e bun win... să te joci
<dadix> nu chiar
<DoctorD> waste of time
<dadix> depinde
<DoctorD> sunt destule jocuri faine si pentru linux, daca tot vrei ceva bun,te dedici si faci ceva bun
<dadix> sunt programe care sunt optimizate pt windows
<DoctorD> si lasi windowsul ^_^
<DoctorD> eu asa am facut
<Goth> nu depinde de nimic. linuxul are înlocuitor pt orice in win
<dadix> nu am treaba eu cu jocurile
<Goth> ORICE
<DoctorD> :)
<dadix> inlocuitor la Avisynth ?
<Cracknel> neah, n-are BSOD
<Goth> what the fuck is that
<DoctorD> daca tot vrei windows, faci un VM
<Cracknel> DoctorD: that's the way to do it :)
<dadix> nu ca ia din memoria si putere de procesare
<Goth> indeed
<DoctorD> si eu tot eram cu windowsul ca nu pot ca nu stiu ce
<DoctorD> pt. photoshop m-am apucat de gimp care mi se pare mult mai dezvoltat ?!
<DoctorD> pt. programare - geany 
<dadix> eu ma mai joc cu procesare/editare video
<DoctorD> terminalu e super
<DoctorD> pt. procesare video sunt o gramadaaaaaaaa de softuri
<DoctorD> http://movietools.info/
<DoctorD> ia de aici :)
<DoctorD> te saturi
<dadix> nu e niciunul ca Avisynth
<DoctorD> n-am avut rabdare
<DoctorD> sa caut pe acolo
<Cracknel> Am avut si eu dual-boot 2-3 luni dupa ce am instalat Ubuntu.. am sters partitia de windows dupa ce mi-am dat seama ca nu mai instrasem in Windows dupa instalarea lui Ubuntu.
<Cracknel> Duc si acum, dupa ani buni, lipsa unor programe
<dadix> Avisynth e tatal lor  
<Cracknel> Dar am incercat sa ma descurc si fara :)
<Goth> and youre still alive
<DoctorD> Cracknel: exact.
<dadix> ce parere aveti de asta?
<Cracknel> am aproape 5 ani de cand nu mai folosesc windows...
<dadix> http://roundcube.net/
<DoctorD> eu abia astept sa-mi iau alta rasnita, noua, ca asta curenta e busita rau de tot, si o sa imi mearga ca uns ubuntu
<DoctorD> misto roundcube
<DoctorD> ce e cu el ?
<Cracknel> soft de webmail...
<dadix> da
<DoctorD> pt. mail am gmail si mail.com :)
<DoctorD> ce sa ma complici cu nshpe mi de  clienti
<Goth> si eu il folosesc
<DoctorD> decat daca ai domeniul tau si ai nume@domeniu.ext
<Goth> acu 3 minute am iesit de pe el L((
<Goth> :))
<dadix> eu am avut Evolution  , dar nu se conecta la pop3 de la yahoo
<DoctorD> eu nu folosesc yahoo decat sa chatuiesc
<Cracknel> schimba tara pe romania la yahoo
<DoctorD> ca mai am oameni care n-au auzit decat de la yahoo
<Cracknel> ca ofera pop3 gratuit pentru romania
<Cracknel> :))
<dadix> si am pus fire...  de la mozila si vad ca acum functioneaza pop3 
<DoctorD> skype ce are ? e much misto
<DoctorD> transferul fisierelor e mai rapid.
<Cracknel> skype n-are serviciu de mail
<DoctorD> ai gmail pt. mail
<dadix> Thunderbird  ... de la mozila
<DoctorD> branza'n'blana
<Cracknel> thunderbird era ok, acum cam crapa...
<Goth> mi-a placut mai mult evolution
<dadix> Thunderbird functioneaza cu pop3 de la yahoo.com
<dadix> fara probleme
<Cracknel> eu folosesc Thunderbird pentru doua conturi, ambele cu IMAP
<dadix> yahoo nu are imap
<dadix> gmail are
<Cracknel> IMAP e baza :D
<Cracknel> sincronizezi tot :D
<dadix> adica ce?
<Cracknel> in special foldere
<dadix> ca sa faci ce cu ele?
<dadix> asa sincronizate
<DoctorD> http://www.okazii.ro/catalog/35065464/sistem-de-operare-linux-cu-licenta.html#galerie
<Cracknel> am nevoie sa fie identice si pe web si in thunderbird
<DoctorD> iauzi =))
<dadix> aha
<Cracknel> ca nu se stie de unde am nevoie sa accesez contul
<Cracknel> si la cate mail-uri primesc... am nevoie sa fie organizate
<DoctorD> http://www.okazii.ro/catalog/56364573/linux-red-hat-v-8-0.html
<Cracknel> redhat 8?
<Cracknel> hm...
<DoctorD> http://www.okazii.ro/catalog/53427342/linux-profesional.html#galerie
<DoctorD> asta e cel mai tare
<DoctorD> 60 ron
<dadix> dati-mi niste idei cu automatizari 
<Cracknel> redhat 8 e din 2000 :)
<dadix> de irc sau IM  si rss
<Cracknel> dadix: nu stiu ce vrei sa faci...
<dadix> de placere
<dadix> nu vreau sa fac nimic
<Cracknel> !google 1 eur in ron
<Libertiny> Cracknel: ECB: Euro exchange rates RON: <http://www.ecb.int/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/eurofxref-graph-ron.en.html>; New Romanian Leu - RON | Xurrency: <http://xurrency.com/ron>; Euro - EUR | Xurrency: <http://xurrency.com/eur>; Convert Euro to Romanian Leu | EUR to RON Currency Converter: <http://themoneyconverter.com/EUR/RON.aspx>; Convert US Dollar to Romanian Leu | USD to RON Currency (1 more message)
<dadix> sa vad doar ce e posibil de facut
<DoctorD> nu ti-a dat aici cursul valutar
<DoctorD> nu merge sa faci sa iti dea aici?
<Cracknel> xchat e foarte flexibil
<Cracknel> DoctorD: merge, dar nu-i robotul meu :)
<Libertiny> Si eu sunt flexibila.
<DoctorD> esti esti, poate te intindem
<Goth> Cracknel,  te-am cautat mai acum cateva ore
<Goth> cred ca erai iesit 
<Goth> era sa-mi bulesc tot sistemul
<Goth> ma apucase caldurile
<Goth> am instalat xmonad... si am vrut sa intru pe el
<Goth> si mumu... 
<dadix> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sitracker/?source=directory
<dadix> foarte interesant  asta
<dadix> si e gratis
<Cracknel> Goth: mai dezvolta careva chestia aia? :)
<DoctorD> :)
<DoctorD> ma gandesc sa deschid un torrent tracker
<DoctorD> pentru ubuntu linux
<DoctorD> cu chestii free ...open source 
<Goth> :))
<Cracknel> DoctorD: ce rost are?
<DoctorD> rostu ? adun mai multe la un loc, lucruri utile
<dadix> iti recomand eu surse deosebite daca vrei
<dadix> de tracker
<dadix> rusesti
<dadix> :))
<dadix> de la mama lor
<DoctorD> ca nu am vazut nici un tracker pt. asa ceva
<Cracknel> dadix: legal torrents!
<dadix> eu zic de sursa de tracker
<DoctorD> sa nu mai zic ca pe trackerele astea cu de toate nu gasesti nimic legat de linux...so ..cred ca e binevenit
<dadix> cum e DBdev
<DoctorD> nu e problema de sursa de tracker
<Cracknel> mai nou e si plugin de wordpress pentru asa ceva :))
<DoctorD> ;))
<dadix> stiu ca nu e problema dar vroiam sa iti recoman ceva mai bun
<Goth> Cracknel,  mi-a instalat-o fara figuri,  dar cert e ca mi-a bulit totul... dupa reboot nu mai trecea de ecranul de incarcare... nu imi era de filme, muzica, porcarii.... imi era de tema asta care o am acum ca am muncit 2 zile la ea
<dadix> au rusii niste surse pt trackere de ramai cu gura cascata
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> cine stie rusa ? eu is praf
<Cracknel> dadix: n-ai prins tu vremurile bune cu servere FTP
<dadix> eu
<dadix> nu am prins
<Cracknel> aveau aia TB pe vremea cand un HDD de 4 GB era urias :))
<dadix> ce-i drept
<dadix> oricum chinezii sunt departe
<dadix> sunt dati naibii
<dadix> nu au nevoie de trackere
<Cracknel> !freebeer
<Libertiny> Cracknel: (freebeer <an alias, 1 argument>) -- Alias for "say Free beer for $1!".
<Cracknel> !freebeer Cracknel
<Libertiny> Free beer for Cracknel!
<dadix> au reteaua p2p de vod   foarte dezvoltata
<DoctorD> vod ?
<dadix> video on demand
<DoctorD> lol
<Cracknel> dadix: ce tehnologie?
<dadix> p2p
<Cracknel> protocol?
<dadix> da
<Cracknel> nu-i tot una...
<dadix> atunci nu stiu la ce te referi
<Cracknel> ce program folosesc pentru asta?
<dadix> p2p este cum e torentul
<dadix> dar ei o folosesc pt video 
<Cracknel> bittorrent (protocolul) e p2p
<Cracknel> zi ce programe folosesc pentru video
<Cracknel> ca sunt foarte curios :)
<dadix> sunt pt windows
<Cracknel> nu conteaza
<Cracknel> ma intereseaza tehnologia din spate :D
<dadix> stai sa iti dau un player care citeste tot inclusiv  p2p  Vod
<dadix> de la chinezi
<dadix> m-am jucat cu asa ceva
<dadix> au si programul de server
<dadix> poti sa il incerci
<dadix> il descarci 
<dadix> e gratis
<dadix> :))
<Cracknel> vreau sa fac ceva soft pentru transmisiuni (aproape) live
<dadix> trebuie sa te uiti indeaproape la chinezi
<dadix> sunt departe
<dadix> cu tehnologia fata de oricine
<dadix> cu it  zic
<dadix> au depasit si pe indieni
<Cracknel> da-mi exemplele alea de softuri :)
<Cracknel> sau lucrari teoretice... sau orice legat de asta :P
<dadix> orice vrei
<dadix> gasesti la ei
<dadix> si in 4-5 variante minim
<Cracknel> la care ei? :)
<dadix> la chinezi
<Cracknel> da link
<DoctorD> dovezi!!!!!!
<dadix> iti dau un link de unde descarci soft de tot felul chinezesc
<dadix> inclus  CMS-uri
<Cracknel> Am I getting trolled here?
<dadix> 2 secunde sa itru pe motorul chinezesc ca am uitat linkul
<DoctorD> :))
<Goth> :)
<DoctorD> ei au goojle
<DoctorD> in loc de google :))
<DoctorD> sau mai bine goohle
<DoctorD> o litera diferenta
 * Cracknel is connection to THE MAINFRAME!
<dadix> :)))
<Cracknel> ce cacat am scris?
<DoctorD> cum ai facut :))
<dadix> http://baidu.com
<DoctorD> asa baidu
<dadix> e unul
<dadix> ca au mai multe
<dadix> asta e cel mai mare
<dadix> cum e google
<DoctorD> yeah well ..nu prea vrea sa searciuasca
<DoctorD> ma obosesc la un proxy ?
<dadix> sunt asa de dezvolati chinezii ca au nu numai soft pt televiziune la cerere 
<dadix> asta Vod  de care zic cu sistem de p2p
<Goth> lol @ Cracknel  :)) 
<dadix> ci si CMS-ul de rigoare
<DoctorD> o fi dezvoltati
<DoctorD> dar s-au cam inmultit ca iepurii
<dadix> cel pe care intra utilizatorul sa aleaga ce film vrea sa vada
<dadix> toate sunt acolo
<dadix> de toate au
<dadix> sunt dati naibii
<DoctorD> au si iphone 4
<DoctorD> a lor
<DoctorD> si dacia logan a lor
<DoctorD> si de toate a lor
<dadix> Meizu adica
<dadix> :))
<dadix> 9
<dadix> trebuie sa apara
<dadix> :))
<DoctorD> nai vazut
<DoctorD> ca au replica la paris
<DoctorD> si la new york
<dadix> meizu cica este mai bun ca iphone
<DoctorD> si la nu mai stiu ce rahat de orase de astea
<DoctorD> si la disnley land
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> ce au zis : la ce sa ne miscam noi acolo? 
<DoctorD> sa facem aici :))
<DoctorD> is comozi
<DoctorD> ii convine mai degraba sa faca turism in tara lui
<DoctorD> decat sa se duca la altii
<dadix> sa vedeti ce antivirus gratuit au
<dadix> ramai perplex
<DoctorD> am linux, nu-mi trebuie antivirus :))
<DoctorD> e ca si cum ai zice: am dacie 1300, oricum nu mi-o fura nimeni :))
<dadix> he hee
<DoctorD> sincer, cred ca-mi iau o dacie 1300 in loc de laptop :))
<Cracknel> DoctorD: pe GPL ;)
<DoctorD> Cracknel: nu, o las pe benzina, oricum nu consuma mult. in felu asta am grija si de motor
<DoctorD> ia 5-6%, cat loganu
<Cracknel> la ce-ti trebuie sa ai grija de motor?
<DoctorD> pai vreau sa o tin, nu o iau sa o distrug si mai tare
<DoctorD> :))
<DoctorD> sa o folosesc daily
<Cracknel> oricum nu vei mai avea voie sa circuli cu ea in viitorul apropiat
<DoctorD> crezi ?
<DoctorD> eu nu cred:)
<DoctorD> zimi de ce :)
<Cracknel> ... te las sa-ti dai seama singur...
<DoctorD> nu pe bune, zimi tu de ce crezi asta
<DoctorD> asa ziceam si eu si nu e chiar asa
<Cracknel> cat crezi ca mai merge cu spaga la R.A.R.?
<DoctorD> fi serios :)) o pui la punct si ti-o trece :)
<Cracknel> n-ai sa vezi :))
<DoctorD> si daca tot se cere spaga
<DoctorD> se da 
<DoctorD> o sa se tina mult si bine
<DoctorD> oricum, daca o pui la punct si e in regula, ti-o trece
<dadix> gata am gasit anitivirusul ala
<DoctorD> a fost cineva recent a rezolvat fara spaga fara nimic
<dadix> are 5 motoare de cautare 
<DoctorD> a pus-o la punct in vreo 2 luni
<dadix> antivirus
<Cracknel> dadix: de ala pentru video p2p ce se mai aude?
<dadix> 5 in 1
<Cracknel> DoctorD: eu stiu alta poveste... tot recenta
<DoctorD> ....
<dadix> cum e sa ai un antivirus cu asa ceva?   
<dadix> e un monstru
<dadix> ce baza de date trebuie sa aiba...
<dadix> cu virusi
<Cracknel> dadix: nu stie nimeni despre ce vorbesti acolo :)
<DoctorD> pana la urma nu-mi mai iau dacie ca n-are servo :))
<DoctorD> si e nasol
<dadix> de antiviru chinezesc
<Cracknel> DoctorD: Matiz ;)
<dadix> cu 5 moatoare cautare
<DoctorD> da-l ma in prastie
<DoctorD> ma rastorn cu ala
<DoctorD> un logan break miar place
<DoctorD> sau un logan :)
<Cracknel> dadix: da si tu nume cand vorbesti despre ceva ca pana acum le-ai tinut pentru tine
<dadix> http://sd.360.cn/?src=360home
<dadix> are inglobat si Bitdefender
<dadix> in el
<dadix> am citit acum pe site
<DoctorD> am vazut un logan cu numar de germania prin oras la mine :))
<DoctorD> gemranii cumpara masinile astea fara nici o problema
<Cracknel> DoctorD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dacia_Logan
<Cracknel> se si fabrica peste tot :)
<DoctorD> dap
<DoctorD> sincer
<DoctorD> sunt masini destul de bune
<DoctorD> consum mic
<Cracknel> nu e mic... e normal...
<DoctorD> se intretin normal
<DoctorD> ba e mic
<DoctorD> nu ma lua cu dieseluri, ca la diesluri ai consum mic si cand ti se beleste injectoru sau turbina sau pompa plangi langa ea
<DoctorD> benzina e sfanta
<DoctorD> si are consum mic , 5.5%
<DoctorD> fata de un audi a3 cu 7-8
<DoctorD> sau mai stiu eu ce alte masini
<Cracknel> uita-te si la motoare...
<DoctorD> da ,asa e
<DoctorD> dar e un consum bun sa zicem pt. 1.4
<Cracknel> cred si eu ca un motor de masina de tuns iarba consuma mai putin...
<DoctorD> sa fim serios, ca nu tunzi iarba
<DoctorD> si am ajuns la concluzia
<DoctorD> ca sa dai bani pe o bucata de tabla sa o tii in fata blocului
<DoctorD> nu mi se pare interesant
<DoctorD> ;))
<dadix> la drumurile noastre to 4x4 trebuie
<Cracknel> stai ca vine dadix cu o masina chinezeasca acuma de ne sparge
<dadix> tot
<DoctorD> =)))))
<dadix> :))
<dadix> radeti voi
<dadix> gata am gasit siteul ala
<dadix> cu solutiile p2p VOD
<dadix> http://www.qvod.com/solution/qvod.htm
<dadix> de aici se descarca playerul:  http://www.kuaibo.com/
<dadix> filmele le vedeti de pe un site ca acesta de VOD :
<dadix> http://www.qvodzy.com.cn/
<dadix> http://www.qvod-player.com/
<dadix> mai este cineva ?
<dadix> http://bbs.kuaibo.com/forum-7-1.html
<dadix> forumul lor  daca aveti nelamuriei
<dadix> si intrebari plus ca sunt aici ultimile noutati
<DoctorD> http://youtu.be/LIqTwZh4l7g
<DoctorD> hehe
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33qxTMA9XTA
<dadix> asta e tare de tot
<dadix> :))
<dadix> nu poate fi adevarat
<dadix> eu am fugit la somn
<dadix> Noapte buna  :))
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-08
<dadix> buna dimineata
<dadix> :)
<goth_> !ping Goth 
<Libertiny> pong
<Goth> sup guys
<Cracknel> salut Goth
<Goth> micinas Cracknel 
<Cracknel> #scara-ubuntu
<Goth> oki
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-01
<malefiku> Salut
<malefiku> Cineva on?
<sbivol_> da
<sbivol_> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-02
<Zonewerk> cool..
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-05
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-06
<dbtmro> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-30
<micutz> Cracknel, 
<ovidiu-florin> Cracknel: salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-05
<vanea> Bună dimineața
<vanea> Poate ați putea să mă ajutați
<vanea> vreau să creez cîteva mape din bash în felul următor mkdir -p G{1..6}, însă cifra 6 trebuie să se introducă din terminal. am modificat rîndul de mai sus în mkdir -p G{1..$i};  dar din păcate se crează doar o mapă în loc de șase
<vanea> aici e codul întreg http://pastebin.com/NKvCwBEc
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-30
<obsrwr_> salut
<liviu> salut
<liviu> este cineva din echipa ubuntu?
<ev0lv3> ce faci Cracknel 
<ev0lv3> te-ai intors?
<Cracknel> bine, am deschis si eu clientul de IRC :))
<ev0lv3> :)
<obsrwr_> programatori pe-aici?
<ev0lv3> frumos pe la snagov?
<ev0lv3> obsrwr_, nu stiu :)
<Cracknel> obsrwr_: la ora asta? :)
<obsrwr_> parea a fi ora ideala
<obsrwr_> uneori ma apuca chefu de munca pe la 2 
<obsrwr_> xD
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-04
<crismblog> Salutare lume
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-05
<tct> Salut, știți că nu merge ubuntu.ro?
<tct> ev0lv3, hubutm20, sbivol, V3n3RiX ^
<tct> L-am anunțat și pe Alex Cucu acum
<sbivol> salut, nu știam
<sbivol> nici ping nu merge...
<adiroiban> ubuntu.ro e jos din cauza unei defectiuni tehnice la retea... in urmatoarea saptamana speram sa se repare 
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-06
<crismblog> `neața
<lllllllllllllll> salut, mai functioneaza forum.ubuntu.ro?
<lllllllllllllll> vad ca e down
<sbivol> crismblog: neața
<sbivol> lllllllllllllll: defecțiune la rețea, se repară în cîteva zile probabil
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-07
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-01-09
<ubu> Salut, site-ul ubuntu.ro mai exista?
<Cracknel> ubu: sunt niste probleme cu un router unde e gazduit serverul
<Cracknel> sper sa se rezolve cat mai curand
<Cracknel> am pregatit deja terenul in alta parte si daca nu se rezolva pana marti, sper ca macar site-ul principal sa il avem online
<ubu> multumesc pentru informare.
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Problema site-ului ubuntu.ro este cunoscută. Se va rezolva cât mai repede posibil. | Respectați codul de conduită: http://www.ubuntu.ro/comunitate/codconduita | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
* Cracknel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ro to: Problema site-ului ubuntu.ro este cunoscută. Se va rezolva cât mai repede posibil. | Respectați codul de conduită | Arhiva discuțiilor: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Dacă vă plictisiți, avem #scara-ubuntu
#ubuntu-ro 2017-01-03
<Mihai1869> Buna seara!
<Mihai1869> Ce faceti?
